# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  HexBug Nano Transformers, Innovation First International, Inc., Greenville, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Innovation First International, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

All 6 HexBug Nano Transformers - Detailed Review + 5 Battles Autobots v's Decepticons 

 Published on Nov 1, 2014




> Here we have all six of the new HexBug Nano Transformers.
> Watch as I put them all through their paces in a series of 5 head to head battles. Autobots v's Decepticons - May the best team win!
> 
> These are great value at the moment (I paid only ?5 per HexBug nano transformer) and the removeable armour makes them really special indeed.

----------

